# Whizzer Part out ????



## rlhender (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok I am looking for a little info,  I have an opportunity to buy one That looks to be a 51 Phantom frame with a late 40's motor. I want the frame, fork, seat and cranks..What would the motor,fenders,heavy duty wheels, chain, tan and levers be worth? it runs and is in great shape with no rust...

Thanks


----------



## richtrix (Mar 1, 2012)

rlhender said:


> Ok I am looking for a little info,  I have an opportunity to buy one That looks to be a 51 Phantom frame with a late 40's motor. I want the frame, fork, seat and cranks..What would the motor,fenders,heavy duty wheels, chain, tan and levers be worth? it runs and is in great shape with no rust...
> 
> Thanks




Pictures would help a great deal. Is the engine an H or J model? Makes a little difference. Is there a front drum brake? Twist or thumb throttle? You'd probably be better off selling the wheels and fenders separately. To give you somewhere to to start I'd say $600 - $900 for all, depending on condition.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2012)

well we just so happens we have a memeber looking for a whizzer kit. History of the kit would make a difference too. If its been rebuilt not to long ago and hasn't been dogged out. This brings up the value.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2012)

PM "coaster brake" he may be interested.


----------



## rlhender (Mar 6, 2012)

I will go get pics and info this week and update you

Thanks


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 7, 2012)

*interested*

let me know asking price I may be interested. thanks frankster41


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2012)

Count me in too.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 8, 2012)

Keep me posted as well.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 8, 2012)

rlhender said:


> Ok I am looking for a little info,  I have an opportunity to buy one That looks to be a 51 Phantom frame with a late 40's motor. I want the frame, fork, seat and cranks..What would the motor,fenders,heavy duty wheels, chain, tan and levers be worth? it runs and is in great shape with no rust...
> 
> Thanks



 If that doesn't work out I have all the above to put together a phantom minus the seat. The lower stay appears to be factory crimped for a Whizzer. Brad


----------



## rlhender (Mar 12, 2012)

rlhender said:


> Ok I am looking for a little info,  I have an opportunity to buy one That looks to be a 51 Phantom frame with a late 40's motor. I want the frame, fork, seat and cranks..What would the motor,fenders,heavy duty wheels, chain, tan and levers be worth? it runs and is in great shape with no rust...
> 
> Ok here are some pics, the guy said he has 3000 in it but wants 2500,,,We put gas in it and it fired right up, looks and runs great.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jdr (Mar 12, 2012)

*clutch parts*

If you get it, I'd buy all the clutch related parts..i.e....the clutch pulleys, clutch arm, clutch cable and cable holder, and the clutch cover.....
JDR


----------



## chainmaker (May 2, 2012)

I would be interested in the motor/ kit parts.


----------



## militarymonark (May 2, 2012)

if i were you I'd sell the whole bike the way it is and then go buy the phantom you want already restored. easiest way to go. If you get it running, which shouldn't be too hard, it'll bring up the value.


----------



## rlhender (May 2, 2012)

I have my Phantoms now, the wizzer is still for sale...he is asking 2500


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2012)

*whiz*

leave it alone! it is a survivor- sell it and buy what you want.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 5, 2012)

That's way over priced for this economy, plus the Phantom stand alone isn't in very good condition either, and is no good now that the hard to find rear fender has been butchered. I'd say 1800-2000 TOPS!!!!!!


----------

